# Datsun 620 pickup conversion



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

That's a classic mini pickup - they're hard to find here, even in badly rusted condition.

For those not familiar with the 620, it's the 1970's generation of the Datsun (Nissan) small pickup truck: 


By the time you have built something capable of 0 to 60 mph in 3 seconds there will probably be nothing left of the 620 other than some of the sheet metal of the cab, so the question becomes something like
"what can I completely custom build that can achieve around 3 second 0-60 times and can have enough of a mini pickup cab and box mounted to it to be recognizable as the pickup?"


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Thais are very resourceful, though 3 seconds requires a LOT more work and money than 4 seconds than does 6 seconds.

EV's are virtually nonexistent there (my friend's conpany there used 3 phase industrial motors as traction motors and lead acid batteries for small, slow, campus buses), so OP's best bet, if he's serious, is to import a wrecked donor car. Lead acid batteries are way too heavy for that little truck.

Problem there is shipping costs are nuts right now, Thai currency is a bit weak, and Thai import taxes are crazy high.


----------



## nickwad (Dec 1, 2021)

I am trying to find information about making motor controller , all the info seems to be quite old and links not working? can anyone guide me to some recent info please ?
sorry for asking maybe obvious questions , I am a real noob at EV's


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a sedan version close to what you want to make: https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/2010/07/zero_to_60_mph_in_less_than_3.html and Electric 1972 Datsun 1200 Dragster: White Zombie 
The White Zombie was street legal(in the USA), and John may still be driving it around.


----------



## nickwad (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes this is the car / man who has inspired me! I have read everything I can find on it !
I have found this motor locally , can anyone tell me if it suitable to use , I was expecting it to be 48v but its 72v. It looks to be about 13 inch diameter but I didn't have a tape as just came across it by chance while looking at an axle .


----------



## dinocarsfast (Jul 12, 2021)

0 to 60 isn’t that impossible assuming that you mean 60 km/h since you are in Thailand 🤔


----------

